# Should I do Cardio after Leg Day



## Lomac (Sep 26, 2005)

Been a long time! I Stopped lifting after I hurt my elbow doing nose-breakers (I know it sounds like an excuse but man it's messed up) and have just returned to it after like 6 months.
Anyways I took up biking after I hurt my arm and have been doing ever since. Is it detremental to bike after a leg day? Would that be considered exertion of an already strained muscle group? I (obviously) don't want to slow down the growth of muscle but I don't even want to give up a day or two of biking (can't afford to with how much I love to eat). 
What do you guys think? Do you do cardio every day? Even Leg days? 
Thanks,
GLAD TO BE BACK LIFTING - I MISSED IT (and the forums)


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

If you can then you didn't work out your legs hard enough.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 26, 2005)

Every day except leg day....too sore and probbly not a good idea. The day after is a bitch but only for a few minutes.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2005)

Riding your bike is great.  I don't think it's going to do anything but enhance recovery unless you push yourself to total failure on your bike.  Just keep it reasonable and don't strain yourself.  A leisurely 30 minute bike ride would probably be beneficial.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2005)

I do cardio the day after legs. It is good to loosen them up a little bit.


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Riding your bike is great.  I don't think it's going to do anything but enhance recovery unless you push yourself to total failure on your bike.  Just keep it reasonable and don't strain yourself.  A leisurely 30 minute bike ride would probably be beneficial.



yep...a nice active-recovery workout is nothing but beneficial


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2005)

I say absolutly not. I would never do any type of cardio on leg day!


----------



## eastbaylifter (Sep 26, 2005)

Light cardio on the day you work your legs would be ok.  Then the next day, it's ok to push as much as you can.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you can then you didn't work out your legs hard enough.


 You have to love responses like this. Nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a scheduled cardio and stretch day the day following my leg day and being that I have two cardio sessions per week, it isn't intense at all compared to my other day.

 It's more so just an active recovery cardio as LAM and CP pointed out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2005)

I do very light cardio on a cut, otherwise I am doing sprints the next day so I cut out the cardio.  Light cardio can help you heal quicker as mentioned about, but if you overdo it you can negate your training.


----------



## Lomac (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool, thanks guys. I'll keep it up and see what happens. If I stay sore for too long then next week I won't bike and see how the legs feel.


> If you can then you didn't work out your legs hard enough.


If you can walk, you can bike (not well...but you can do it) and its a mild 20 minute bikeride from work to home.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 26, 2005)

It depends on the rest of your daily activity. I definately wouldn't work at high intensity, but perhaps 10 minutes or so of low intensity if you've got the extra time. I will do it if I'm already at the gym after lifting, but if not, I just make a conscious effort to walk around campus more the next day and always take the steps, which can be a bitch if you're walking up 6 floors to get to a class, or walking up mad stairs in a dormatory.


----------



## MyK (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't because its too hard!! its even hard the day after the day after your legs workout!!!!

I agree with foreman!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I don't because its too hard!!




Finally a truthful answer.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I do very light cardio on a cut, otherwise I am doing sprints the next day so I cut out the cardio. Light cardio can help you heal quicker as mentioned about, but if you overdo it you can negate your training.


I agree with Dale but instead of light cardio, I'd stretcg the hams and quads after leg training to help with recovery


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Riding your bike is great.  I don't think it's going to do anything but enhance recovery unless you push yourself to total failure on your bike.  Just keep it reasonable and don't strain yourself.  A leisurely 30 minute bike ride would probably be beneficial.


----------

